# Abandoned Jail Haunt Ideas?



## djlesh (Jul 22, 2015)

I am doing a haunted house this year with the theme "Abandoned Jail." I don't really know what props to try to built. So far I have my maze planned out and it includes a "jail cell" that an actor can be in. Part of it is a medical ward so for the walls in there I am doing white walls with blood splatter. Normally I do black walls, but I don't know how good they will look vs. a false brick or something. Any prop ideas? Wall ideas? Any kind of ideas?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do a Google image search on "abandoned jail cell" and you'll find a wealth of ideas on how to make that particular scene realistic.

https://www.google.com/search?q=aba...h=687&dpr=1.05#tbm=isch&q=abandoned+jail+cell


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Look for photos of jails, dungeons, Alcatraz,etc.
I'd do "stone walls with mold, and cracks and crevices that could have vermin coming through, and or blasts of air at ankle level. Skeletons or buckies in varying states of decay that are chained, manacled make good filler, and putting a live actor amongst them can scare the snot out of a lot of people too. The sounds of drips, wind, etc. can help sell it all.


----------



## nickanap (Feb 8, 2008)

Possibly a wall of old 1920-30s or even Wild West style wanted posters? You could even make one of them a drop panel.


----------



## Hobz (Oct 14, 2013)

Rooms I would include in a jail haunt
1) Psych ward for the criminally insane. Dingy white padded walls and lunatics roaming around in straight jackets.
2) Juvy hall. Kids can be creepy. Imagine "Children of the Corn," in a jail cell.
3) Death row. Hangings, firing squads, and the obligatory electric chair with a frying convict.
4) The kitchen. Gotta feed all those inmates something. A cannibal cook preparing those who have already been executed. 
5) Inmate cemetery. Headstones of those who died before release, possibly an incinerator to cremate their remains.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey, I saw a cool idea you may be able to use. In a cell, instead of hard bars, use two hoses (painted to match the bars), then have the actor/creature "bend" the bars and escape...towards the customers of course. Maybe with a bloody shiv (spelling? never been incarcerated)...
Sounds like a fun theme!
Cheers!


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

I am searching for ideas about Halloween themes that we didn't try yet, yours is a great idea.


----------

